# Riso Orbit Ring Fitted (instructions & lots of photos!)



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, hot on the trails of my recent chin spoiler from Riso I've gone and bought the orbit ring too (may also have been the first person in UK to get this along with the spoiler!) 

First off remove the screws and lift off the aluminium surround and unscrew the gear knob which is attached to the rubber surround. (thanks for the tip Wak  ) The Ashtray also needs to be removed, which is just a single screw above the tray, then unplug the connectors. (sorry no pic here)










Then lift up the switch array in the compartment and unplug the 3 connectors. The array simply pulls out:










Then remove the compartment tray by pushing forward the tabs shown below and lift out. The tabs are quite stiff so be careful not to break them! When lifting close the compartment lid as far as you can to aid removal from the trim at the back:










Place orbit ring in position and feed cable through drivers side (there is a gap there which is ideal) I also used some duck tape to stop the wires sagging into the transmission:



















The cable should be fed as far back as possible, then behind the grey trim panel and out through the hole where the ashtray light and cigar lighter cables are:










I found that the scotchlocks supplied to connect to power were useless and didn't penetrate the wire to make contact so I used the trusty plastic terminal blocks. Connect to the black plug where the red orbit cable connects to the OEM blue/white cable and the red/black orbit cable to the brown OEM cable. (this may differ on certain TT's but I checked with a tester to make sure :










Connect to power and check all ok. The ring is powered by the light under the ashtray:










Once everything has been re-installed the ring is very subtle when off:










Sit back and admire your handy work! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

good wright up they will all befitting them


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

nice looking mod 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

to be honest i did'nt fancy this but just the ring as you hav fitted looks 8) who knows i may be next


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes that was my first reaction when seeing it on Riso's website but just the ring on its own looks great with the OEM all aluminium gear knob!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

looks good but how much did it cost?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Excellent job!

I've had one sitting here for a few days now, but don't have a car to fit it to at the moment! 

Simon.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Nando said:


> looks good but how much did it cost?


Â£39.99 from The TT Shop.

Simon.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

tdk said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > looks good but how much did it cost?
> ...


Cheers Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmmm.... I think I can see a mod coming on 

Very nice Naresh - good write up and pics.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Do you have to remove your gear knob, wont the ring just fit over?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm not a fan of mods on the whole but I like that. Suits the 'character' of the car I think.

Well done. 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

hemTT said:


> Do you have to remove your gear knob, wont the ring just fit over?


the illuminated ring fits below the existing metal ring. So unless you're Paul Daniels, I think you'll have to remove the knob


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nando said:


> hemTT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to remove your gear knob, wont the ring just fit over?
> ...


But isn't the hole in the ring large enough to pass straight over the knob?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > hemTT said:
> ...


Yes. :roll:

Graham


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

exactly what i thought, not been funny great write up!

I just remember when i put my Raffi Gear knob on that the ring can easily be removed! without having to take the gear knob & shaft of!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

true but its easier to mess with wires I guess if you have the rubber flappy gaitor thing out of the way!


----------



## leerjwd (Sep 4, 2005)

good write up, I am after one of these.

/me chuckles at "duck" tape somewhat


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Is the illumination of the ring a perfect match for the existing lighting? Looks a bit orange, is this just the photos?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys, I decided to remove the knob altogether because it gives you more space to guide the wires through etc. If you have the all aluminium knob its easy to remove. Just unscrew the aluminium ring using a Torx 20 bit, then unscrew the knob (seemed to go on for ages!), the lift off.

The colour is an identical match for the Audi red dials so it probably the photo's of your screen resolution thats causes the "orangeness"?

Don't knock the duck tape - its good stuff and is an inspiration from my days of watching McGyver!!  And yes its free from bird flu!! :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for your help today Naresh......

These clips needed more bending than I thought! and I needed 3 screwdrivers to clear all three knotches....


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

I want that , but iÂ´ve sent an email to TTshop and i did not have any answer....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've been driving with this for a week now and I still can't help but have a little chuckle to myself when I switch on the lights at night and see this:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/ring.jpg

This is a great little mod 

Graham


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

i want it too!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I've been driving with this for a week now and I still can't help but have a little chuckle to myself when I switch on the lights at night and see this:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/ring.jpg
> 
> ...


you big kid graham :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

No worries Wak, kind of felt good you actually phoned me for some advice! :lol: Bet you love your new mod now - its geat isn't it? Did you go for the standard look or Graham's route of "modding the mod" and have an inner red glow as well? 

Don't both with emailing the TT Shop - just call them direct and order one straight away - you won't be dissapointed!!


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes but i would be calling from Porugal....

Why donÂ´t they answer the mail!? :?:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just call them, they delivered to me next day.......

its like having lighting in your trophy cabinet! 8)


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

Wak said:


> Just call them, they delivered to me next day.......
> 
> its like having lighting in your trophy cabinet! 8)


looks more like the control panel of the starship enterprise!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like a neat little mod guys but tell me, is the brightness control run off the same loop for other instruments?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

kwaTTro said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Just call them, they delivered to me next day.......
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Klingon's on the starboard bow!!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

WOW 

This is a fantastic Mod, and next on my list!!

How long did it take to fit? Was is hard work?

Also, the inner ring glow, how did you manage that? I presume by tucking the rubber gaitor under the ring?

Since i'd be fitting this in the V6 DSG wouldn't I get the inner ring glow anyway if I'm right about tucking the gaitor (on a manual) under the ring?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> How long did it take to fit? Was is hard work?
> 
> Also, the inner ring glow, how did you manage that? I presume by tucking the rubber gaitor under the ring?


All credit to Love_iTT for that little adaptation.... just as you describe, a tiny amount of wire is visible near the edge but too tiny to worry about.

There is a blank spot at the front end but that is even accross the front bolt area and doesnt detract from the nice reflections on the gear stick.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Looks like a neat little mod guys but tell me, is the brightness control run off the same loop for other instruments?


Read the instructions again and notice that it takes the power from the light under the ashtray. If this is the case then can the ring be dimmed along with other instrument lights?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

To be honest, I haven't checked it but the instructions on Riso's site say that connection allow the light to be "dimmed". The images on his instructions are very small though so I couldn't make out what the text said, so can't really confirm without checking tonight.

I keep my illumination setting at max as I love the red glow, and the ring isn't too bright in my opinion and a great match for the OEM lighting.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

If you could check and let me know I'd appreciate it.

I like the look of this mod and will probably be next on the list but I think the full on brightness of the ring would be too much for me. I tend to adjust my brightness depending what mood I'm in :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Sure no problem I can check for you tonight unless someone else has access to their car during the day! 

Personally I feel if you want it looking more subtle then go for my installation with the single red illumination under the aluminuium ring. If you want a second inner red illuminated ring then go for the Graham's "Remix"  version by sitting the Orbit ring on top of the rubber gator.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Grauditt said:


> If you could check and let me know I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I like the look of this mod and will probably be next on the list but I think the full on brightness of the ring would be too much for me. I tend to adjust my brightness depending what mood I'm in :?


You can Dim it, i found it at full power too much, so i keep mine half way down, looks a lil more subtle and a better match to the light on the centre tunnel. 8) looks cool though


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

TTej said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > If you could check and let me know I'd appreciate it.
> ...


Cool 8) Thanks  
Now where's ma wallet :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Now where's ma wallet :roll:


your wife will have hidden it :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Now where's ma wallet :roll:
> ...


Too true  
'twas a bad idea getting her to sign up to the forum - no more secret spending :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


You got your wife signed up the forum?? What were you thinking?? [smiley=smash.gif] Saying that mine had peaked over my shoulder a few times just to check I'm not secretly in some dodge chat room!! :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


The lure of the Powder Room was just too much for her :roll:


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

And that is the joy for not beeing married!!!! :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to clarify a few questions people have been asking regarding this mod. Using the source of power shown in the pictures, you can dim the brightness of the orbit ring along with the rest of the instruments on the dash. On the lowest setting on the dial, the orbit remains off, until you reach approximately 50% range on the dial, it then gradually increases up to its maximum brightness. (as pointed out to me by UK225 last night  )


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

looks like I'm going to have 3 things to do to the car this weekend


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Another mod added today pop over the TT Shop this afternoon just spent the last hour fitting can't wait for it to get dark now to see the full effect.  fitted mine on top side of gator to get the full effect from the leds.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

barton TT said:


> Another mod added today pop over the TT Shop this afternoon just spent the last hour fitting can't wait for it to get dark now to see the full effect.  fitted mine on top side of gator to get the full effect from the leds.


Nice - We can compare rings at the Kneesworth meet :lol: :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Another mod added today pop over the TT Shop this afternoon just spent the last hour fitting can't wait for it to get dark now to see the full effect.  fitted mine on top side of gator to get the full effect from the leds.
> ...


Don't think i will be there tonight now been invited to a birthday party.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

barton TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


Bring the party along too [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Wellsy3 (May 31, 2020)

Just purchased one on eBay


----------

